# Awaiting appointments for counsellor & nurses before IUI



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

My DH and I have an appointment to see the cousellor at Leigh next week to discuss the ins & outs of treatment & then have an appointment booked in August to see the nurses to fill out the forms, etc.

Does anybody know what the counselling will entail and also when we see the nurses to fill out the forms will we start tx straight away or will we have to wait again.

I was told that the waiting list was 18 weeks and we received the letter to make the appoitents in the 18th week but the actual appointments are 2 months later whch is rather annoying, but not as annoying as phoning to see where you are on the waiting list to be told that you are not on it!!!

Here's to hoping that everything goes smoothly from now on


----------



## Angs (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi JO98,
I had my appointment with gynecologist in Jan, they said that I needed to be on waiting list for IUI for 6 months before I was eligible for treatment. This was in Swansea. I met with IUI nurses in Feb/march and they explained what the tx entailed. I'm sure the councillor will answer any questions you might have. I'm sure it must be a mistake regarding not being on list or they wouldn't have made an appointment for you with the councillor. If I were you I'd phone your gynecologist/fertility clinic and ask. It's a long road unfortunately!! Sorry I couldn't be more help! Good luck with your treatments.
Angs
x


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for replying Angs

I thought I had to wait a long time until I saw your response.

They must do things the other way around here because you go on the list first and only see the councillor and nurses when you get to the top which I have now.  

There was no mistake about me not being on the list.  I phoned 15 weeks into the 18 weeks after initially being told that the weaiting list was 16 weeks long.  They asked me to give them my name and said they would check and then came back and said if you have filled this form out then you will be on the list.  As you can imagine this didn't make me feel positive and I had a nagging doubt so the week after I phoned again to see where I was and explained the previous conversation, only to be told that I was correct and was not on the list.  After a very heated telephone conversation in which I told them in no uncertain terms that I would not be waiting for another 18 weeks and that they had better get it sorted before I made a formal complaint, I received a telephone call the same afternoon to say that they had put me on the list in the place that I should have been.

I was extremely upset over this and it didn't help matters as I was in work when I had to make the phone call due to the time that clinics run.  I awlays tell myself one step at a time & don't generally get upset but this seemed to unleash the 2 years of anger and frustration that i had bottled up & once I started crying I couldn't stop.

You are so right when you say that it's a long road!  I was diagnosed about 4 years ago with PCOS and have been trying for a baby for 2 years.  The doctors referred me after 6 months of trying as I was already under hospital for treatment of PCOS so I suppose I am further down the line than most people as I know lots of peopel that have to have waited a year before they can be referred for any investigations.

Wishing you lots of luck for any treatment that you are having or are due to have xxx


----------



## Angs (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Jo98,
I'm glad you finally got it sorted! It's so frustrating! At least now you know where you stand! You'll be having the treatment before you know it! Once things get moving the time really does fly! Good luck,
Angs x


----------

